# Paprika vs Hungarian Paprika



## fire it up (May 23, 2009)

Was getting ready to rub a butt, when I was pouring in the paprika I remembered I had Hungarian paprika so I grabbed it and threw in next to the regular paprika.
Just wanted to post a pic of the two different kinds considering how different they look and the quality of the Hungarian.

Regular paprika is on the left and Hungarian on the right.


----------



## richtee (May 23, 2009)

No comparison. Hunky paprika hands down.


----------



## desertlites (May 23, 2009)

I agree with Rich-I don't buy the Other anymore.


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2009)

Hmm the Mad Hunky likes the Hungarian 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I agree with him and Bob and only try to buy one kind any more its all ya need


----------



## mcmelik (May 29, 2009)

You gotta use the Hungarian........


----------

